# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  A red shirt - what can it mean?

## Distant Clone

Last night, I had two different dreams where at least two different people per dream were wearing a red shirt. I've had a previous dream where a cat was wearing the red shirt. It seems like there is white writing across the chest, but when I look to read it, it goes away. When people turn around I know it's there.

I have the feeling that it is an indication of something I don't want. The red is bright, like this shade. I did some reading, and red can signify the root chakra. The root chakra can be considered the grounding, a sign of spiritually unawareness and connectedness to the physical world. I too was wearing the red shirt. I don't have time now, but I'll elaborate and post the dreams in my DJ later tonight.

Any thoughts would be appreciated, especially since my dreams are starting to take a turn for the worse.

----------


## Clairity

DistantClone, from what I understand a dream featuring the color bright red can sometimes be a warning to watch your temper 
(whether this is true is anyone's guess however).    :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

When I first red this, I had a picture of some guys from Star Trek wearing red shirts.  You all know what that means, one of them is about to get killed.

I doubt this is the meaning of the shirt in your dream though.

(moving this to interpretation)

----------


## Barbizzle

haha, i trhought of the red shirt star trke dudes too. It means that your ogign to get carelessly killed on some pointless planet, whiel the main cast stays safe  :smiley:

----------


## Colour_My_World

Maybe your DC chose to wear red that day?

----------


## TygrHawk

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *When I first red this, I had a picture of some guys from Star Trek wearing red shirts.*



ROFL  That was the first thing I thought of too!

 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Inspirer

I have read many hundredes of dreams & nightmares on the internet, and one thing that is very very rare in dreams is reading (especially things not written in blood.) Whatever is printed on the red shirt you probably will never read it.
Red often represents passion, the cat feminity, and a shirt is not one's private self but his public self and the way he appears to the world.  It may also be that the characters in your dreams represent different parts of yourself.

----------


## Distant Clone

Thanks for the replies. I've noticed bright red is showing up more and more. Light blue used to be my dream color, now it's turned into bright red (maybe from calm passive blue  ::bluesmile::  to hostile angry red  :Mad:  )...I've also had a bright red folder for my school supplies, and a bright red geometric metal divider keeping me opposite of a group of enlightened people on a war field.

I suppose my temper is a little polarized. I'm nice, but on the inside I'm still mad a few people. 

Also, boo @ Star Trek. For me it's Star Wars exclusive or Star Trek. I'd take Wookies over Worf any day. Thanks for moving this Seek. It was a specific dream sign, but I guess it does go in Interpretation.

----------

